# With the 40th pick in the NBA draft, the Toronto Raptors select....



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

Romain Sato from Xavier University.

This guy is the "Marquis Daniels of 2004". This guy can flat out play and the Raptors would be crazy to draft another Matt Bonner.

Babcock....please select this guy....he's the real deal


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Matt Bonner has done very well for himself since being drafted overseas -- I don't know if that will translate into NBA success, but I wouldn't criticize that selection much at this point.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Bulls drafted Bonner. We just bought the rights to him with a future 2nd-round pick.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

All depends on what we draft with the #8 

Call me crazy but in NBA.COM we have the #39



NBA.COM draft Look in the draft board on the left.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i like Nate Robinson with the 2nd if he says in the draft


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> All depends on what we draft with the #8
> 
> Call me crazy but in NBA.COM we have the #39
> ...


they may not be counting the 1st round pick minni loses


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> 
> 
> they may not be counting the 1st round pick minni loses


O YEAH youre right


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i like christian drejer as Mo pete's replacement. he may not have the defense but i think he's a more versatile player.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

... Beno Udith. the guy is ripping the competition apart!! :yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spuriousjones</b>!
> i like Nate Robinson with the 2nd if he says in the draft


Nate Robinson officially pulled out today.

The 39th should be Chris Duhon if the Raps don't take Harris or Gordon with 8.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Duhon or Burks would be a great 2nd rnd picks, both would allow us to release Palacio or add him as a filler in a likely trade in which Marshell/Murray are going to be involved in.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

BASS!!!!!!!


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Bass dropped out of the draft.


----------



## Hurtch (Apr 25, 2003)

Tony Freakin' Allen.

That's if he's available. I can't really see him slipping this far, and I'm pretty sure he'll get picked up late first round. If not Allen, Sato is another great choice. Andre Emmett is another guy I'd be happy to see the Raps take in the second round.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hurtch</b>!
> Tony Freakin' Allen.
> 
> That's if he's available. I can't really see him slipping this far, and I'm pretty sure he'll get picked up late first round. If not Allen, Sato is another great choice. Andre Emmett is another guy I'd be happy to see the Raps take in the second round.


he's gonna be a player, and we should take him for sure if he is still available.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

how bout this guy? i juss heard bout him from a friend, his name is herve lamizana. appearently he has attitude issues but i think that put in the right environment with the right people around him, herve can flourish. just a thought. id rather have chris garnett or romain sato in an instant tho.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> how bout this guy? i juss heard bout him from a friend, his name is herve lamizana. appearently he has attitude issues but i think that put in the right environment with the right people around him, herve can flourish. just a thought. id rather have chris garnett or romain sato in an instant tho.


Harve Lamizana has all the potential to crack into a starting lineup in the NBA but... due to his lazy self and dont have the willing to learn... makes him a risky pick. 

Chris Garnett in the other hand is out of my radar ever since his measure in... 6'7 for a CENTER?? wont cut it 6'8.5 with shoes...

Romain Sato in the other hand is an interesting prospect... 6'2 with shoes makes you wonder if he can play PG because he'll get murder guarding bigger and stronger SG's... hey at least he got the wingspan... 


im still going with my guy... BENO UDRITH... :yes:


----------

